# Help Me Identify My Mice



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello! 
I recently got two PetSmart mice, a buck and a doe. Since i'm new to breeding, I'd be really thankful if you helped me identify their variety and color. Thanks!








That's my buck named Prince








And this here is my doe, Rapunzel

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

I would say Rapunzel is Argente, since I see some grayish with the light colored fur.
My tip for Prince would be Blue Agouti.
Lets wait for the experts now ^^


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!
Well when I check on Rapunzel for darker hair under the light ones I cant seem to find any, I've been told argentes have that characteristic. I try to compare both of them to the varieties I'm told they could be, but I think petshop mice have poor-er quality color since they're not bred for it.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Love your doe how should we hide her to get her imported? Jokes ha ha I wish! Mice ARE NOT A PEDT let me import Mwah ha ha


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi, M&m any idea on the colors??


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

why don't you try to make some more pictures? 
Maby it could help.
(also they are cute and I would love to see more pics of them ^^
OT: are they all of your mice or do you have more?)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Me colours...im not that smart :lol:


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

I love your colors, they will probably have a very interesting litter. Here is a guidelines for the types of mice http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/list.cfm


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

@Tally- will do, thanks, you will see lots of them specially since my doe's belly has already started to stretch! And yes they are all my current mice but not for too long ^^ I'll breed to acheive show mice :3 // @FranicFur thanks for the help but since im not experienced at all I cannot tell apart similar varieties :3// Will post pics tomorrow guys!


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi guys. sorry but I only havethe pics i took that same day (they aren't the best) but i hope its enough for now, since my phone decided to stop working. 
Will post more then its fixed!


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

By the way guys Prince's color looks like this black fox, but he has a darker belly (but its not quite as dark as the rest of the coat)


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everyone! Here are the photos as promised, they arent the best but the little ones didnt stay put 
First Prince:



























On image 2 you can see the lighter area on his body, could this be a poor fox?? 
Now for Rapunzel!
All I can say from her is that she's definitely NOT Argente I put my bets on Cham




































She's getting real chubby from the babies :3 Looked at her on saturday and i was like :shock: Her belly just popped she wasnt like that on friday


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd agree cham for the female.
The male looks tan in the first of those pics. He colour in the new pics look kind like a poor blue on my screen, but on the orignal one looks black/choc colour.

Guess the litter will give u some insite.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Well the newer pictures were taken with more daylight, and I don't know if he's a tan but I'd disagree since it does not look anything near orange its more of a darkish gray


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely champagne pied and blue tan. Tan is naturally, when not selectively bred for bright tan, a pale yucky greyish yellow - and it's even worse on a blue tan! :lol: The blue gene (d) affects red pigment severely and even show quality blue tans are more of a gold-buff than a proper deep orange.

You can expect black tans in your litter for definite, you will probably get pieds and non-tans, and you may *possibly* get blue, silver and champagne.

I know you're interested in breeding for improvement, so I have a couple of things to say on that front. With only having access to pet shop stock you could have done a lot worse. Your champagne pied doe has quite a nice head for a pet-type mouse. The buck's head is very "buck-like"; wide and short. I always find that my Dutch does always have better heads than my Dutch bucks, so he may well produce offspring with the kind of head your doe is sporting. The ear set looks fairly good on these two as well, going by the second photo of the buck and the first two photos of the doe, which shows good forehead width. Often pet type mice have little round ears stuck on higher up. The tail set appears to be weak on both mice, so look for the young with thicker tails and a stronger tailset; the rump should blend smoothly into the tail. I hope this helps!


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Great! Thanks A lot Sarah!! I didn't know that about tans! I will follow your recommendations to the letter! And it makes me happy to know I got a pair of "not bad" mice! Thanks again you really helped. Now I'm totally ready for what's coming. I will post on the breeding plan section and update as stuff happens.

Also friends, I've made a blog for my breeding plan and what my mission is for breeding here on PR. If you'd like to have a watch, please do I'll be updating weekly! Here's the link: http://prfmb.blogspot.com/


----------

